#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the first thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of a popular innovator every day. You have to guess that innovator and post it as a reply on this thread. And yes, the fastest guesser (who's correct) will get his/her mobile recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. Incase it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread time and again for hints.

3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the first innovator--*



*Start guessing now...remember...the user who answers correctly the fastest WINS!!!

Entries will be accepted till 6.30PM, 26th Nov 2011!

**Hint no.1: He was born in Chandigarh & brought up in Bangalore...yep he is an Indian!!!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Innovator of the DAY!! F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2

----------


## somesh.km1

steve jobs i think...........

----------


## saloni

dennis ritchie surely!!

----------


## habir

i thnk he is bill gates.... for  sure..............i will win

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Guys...first hint has been added..!!! Let's see if you can get it now..!!  :):

----------


## amu

ankit fadia....................yup :O:

----------


## Himanshu Singal

innovator of the day-sabeer bhatia

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Thanks everyone for playing fair!!!  :): 

*Correct Answer: Mr. Sabeer Bhatia, the father of Hotmail!!*

Winner of Day 1 Innovator of the Day: [MENTION=40529]Himanshu Singal[/MENTION]

Congrats buddy!!!  :D: 
*
You take home another cool mobile recharge of Rs.100!!

Thread closed..

Link for today's Innovator of the day thread will be added here soon...
*

----------

